# 18x18x24 Exo Terra set up questions.



## c2tcardin (Nov 24, 2014)

So I recently converted our 18x18x24 Exo Terra to a live plant viv for some PDF's, I've already completed the background, waterfall, false bottom, and plantings but now I'm looking into lighting for it as well as misting. 
For the lighting I'd like to keep it low profile so I'm thinking LED's (if possible) but I'm having trouble finding something I like and a search for a tank my size lighting options turned up a thread from 2006. 

For misting I'm thinking of the Mistking starter kit but I don't have a stand where I can hide a large bucket for the water. I'm curious what others have done short of buying a tank stand? Is there a way to mount a smaller reservoir off the back of the tank that would also be low profile? Also is the one spray nozzle on the starter kit sufficient for a tank my size or should I look to place a second nozzle?

Sorry if I forgot anything that would be important to note.

Jeff


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi Jeff,
Here is what I am getting for my 18x18x24. 

EVO 18" 6500K LED Aquarium Light Freshwater Plant Tropical Fish Discus 10x 3W | eBay

I have the 30" version over two of my 37s and it looks great and a get good plant growth. Pretty inexpensive, too.

It's an idea, anyway.

Mark


----------



## jturner (Nov 26, 2014)

There are tons of LED options for a tank this size but first it would help to know your budget and second what sort of plants you are keeping in order to know their lighting needs. 

I have a few 18X18X24 exo terras and very often all you need is a fogger. This also could be more low profile than a mist king. I use an ultrasonic humidifier and run it for 30 minutes a few times a day. This effectively soaks the plants and actually mimics natural conditions in a cloud forest. If you do get a mist king then two nozzles would definitely work better.


----------



## MWAInverts (Oct 7, 2014)

I second the budget and type of plants. With those two pieces of info we can better advise and you can make a more informed decision.


----------



## c2tcardin (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions so far. as for plants here is what I just planted.
Anthurium secret
Epipremnum aureum 'golden pothos' 
Tradescantia sillamontana 'wandering Jew White fuzzy' 
Calathea 'velvet touch' 
Syngonium 'neon robusta' 
Peperomia scandens 'variegata'
Bromeliads (5)
Pilea spruceana 'Norfolk'
Selaginella plana cypress spikemoss
Phlebodium pseudoaureum

These came from Josh's Frogs and was the hand picked starter bundle for a 18x18x24 viv. As for price on the lights I would like to keep it under $100 if possible.


----------



## jturner (Nov 26, 2014)

you could use 2x 13 watt jungle dawn LEDs in an 18" hood.
New England Herpetoculture LLC - Bulbs (Vivarium)

If you want something more low profile you could go with the 18" Finnex Ray


----------



## c2tcardin (Nov 24, 2014)

I really like the look of the Finnex and it's Prime eligible, free shipping. 
May have to try this one out. Thanks

Any suggestions on a fogger? or Fogger vs. Mister?

Jeff


----------



## jturner (Nov 26, 2014)

I had a mist king which broke after about 4 years. It is a very nice system but I used it for larger cages with chameleons and dragons. It is somewhat of a personal preference fogger vs mister or both. For this size tank I just prefer using a fogger. Most of the foggers made specifically for terrariums are overpriced and in the past have not lasted me a long time. I just use an ultrasonic humidifier made for home use with a tube attached to the fog nozzle and this runs into my vivs. 

Also I highly suggest using a computer fan in conjunction with watering to provide airflow if you have any bromeliads. In my experience most bromeliads, with the exception of cryptanthus, will rot unless given good airflow and allowed to dry between waterings.


----------



## c2tcardin (Nov 24, 2014)

jturner, thanks for the suggestions and the reminder regarding air flow as that was something else I was curious about. Are there any makers out there that have a PC type fan that runs off of AC power? I did a search and didn't find much except a bunch of guys on you tube making them out of old PC power supplies and case fans. I'd rather not go this route as I don't need the kids pulling it apart and getting electrocuted. 

Jeff


----------



## jturner (Nov 26, 2014)

I just use fans with usb and I just plug this into an adaptor. 
http://www.amazon.com/Coolerguys-Dual-80mm-Cooling-Fans/dp/B002NVC1DS/ref=sr_1_1?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1417989319&sr=1-1&keywords=computer+fan+usb
I have used this one before on an 18X18X24 but I bet you could find something even cheaper.


----------



## c2tcardin (Nov 24, 2014)

Perfect! I'm assuming you mount one fan blowing in and one blowing out to create some air flow?


----------



## jturner (Nov 26, 2014)

when I used these I actually had two air ducts within the tank but if I were to do it again I would just mount both of them blowing inwards on the top of the tank. With an exo terra the air will leave through all of the little cracks. I'm sure it would also work with one blowing in and one out.


----------



## c2tcardin (Nov 24, 2014)

Good point the gaps around the doors and the vents on the front should work for outflow. I'm planning on covering the screen top with some plexiglass once I figure out lights and misting/fogging.


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

c2tcardin said:


> Good point the gaps around the doors and the vents on the front should work for outflow. I'm planning on covering the screen top with some plexiglass once I figure out lights and misting/fogging.


It's nice to see another person from NC on the forum. You have a few people in the Triangle area that you should try to get to know and meet up with. Getting first-hand-knowledge in person is invaluable when you're first starting out.

Regarding your ventilation, the gaps in the doors and the vent under the doors in exo-terra tanks is not enough ventilation for your frogs. If you were to encounter a heat issue during the summer due to a power failure or some other unforeseen problem, your frogs would likely cook inside your viv. Try to keep some of the screen top available for ventilation, 1.5"-2" from the front of the tank is helpful, this will also help defog your glass. This will also help create a passive airflow through the tank from the door vent to the top of the viv, making fans less necessary (they should really only be necessary if you're going to grow certain orchids).

In addition, don't bother with plexiglass. That stuff is going to warp on you in a short amount of time due to the difference in humidity levels on opposing sides of the plexi. When you add heat from your lights it's a recipe for disaster. Go to Lowes and have two pieces of glass cut, one can fit in the back portion of the top snugly, the other can fit in the front portion of the top leaving a 1.5"-2" gap. 

If I were you I'd also purchase some no-see-um mesh from Amazon or somewhere else and add it to the metal screen that's already in place (you still need the metal screen to hold the glass in). You can do this by removing the spline, laying down a piece of no-see-um over the top of the metal screen and putting the spline back in. If you leave your screen as is you will be leaking fruit flies all over the place.

If you're only running the one tank there's really no need for a misting system unless you're obsessive about automation. Just buy a hand mister and mist by hand, once the plants in your tank are well established your humidity will hold steady in the 60-85% range with misting no more than 1-3 times per week (dry season) 3-5 times per week (wet season). I've personally never seen the benefit of a fogger, you're just throwing a bunch of humidity at your tank for extremely short periods of time. Sure it looks cool but it's basically pointless.

I also cast my vote for the jungle dawn LEDs and the exo-terra compact top. It's relatively inexpensive and works great. Just take the reflector out so the bulbs can cool properly (the lights point straight down and don't need it anyway).


----------



## jturner (Nov 26, 2014)

Dev30ils said:


> It's nice to see another person from NC on the forum. You have a few people in the Triangle area that you should try to get to know and meet up with. Getting first-hand-knowledge in person is invaluable when you're first starting out.
> 
> Regarding your ventilation, the gaps in the doors and the vent under the doors in exo-terra tanks is not enough ventilation for your frogs. If you were to encounter a heat issue during the summer due to a power failure or some other unforeseen problem, your frogs would likely cook inside your viv. Try to keep some of the screen top available for ventilation, 1.5"-2" from the front of the tank is helpful, this will also help defog your glass. This will also help create a passive airflow through the tank from the door vent to the top of the viv, making fans less necessary (they should really only be necessary if you're going to grow certain orchids).
> 
> ...


For ventilation I have always had more success growing neorgelias, tillandsias and other epiphytes using fans to introduce new, dryer air to the tank a few times a day. As for a fogger it is definitely not pointless. Sure if you run it for 10 minutes it won't do anything but running it for 30-60+ minutes the fog will start to condense and create water droplets on the leaves and roots of plants and this is very effective. I alternate humid and dry cycles with fan then fog using timers and I have seen the best results and never get rot in my bromeliads. Misting system I agree is a little overkill for this size tank.


----------



## c2tcardin (Nov 24, 2014)

Matt & jturner,
Thanks for the pointers and I'll see if I can find the others who are here in the Triangle. It would be cool to meet others that I could learn from as I'm definitely new to DPF's. We were at a reptile show recently which I always frequent as we have 9 Ball Pythons, when my wife decided we needed some PDF's. How could I argue? LOL 
I ordered a LED light which should be here Tuesday and for now I'm holding off on getting a fogger or mister. I've been pretty good about hitting the tank with a spray bottle a couple of times a day and I do have a waterfall in the tank. Matt, as you know keeping the humidity up here in NC isn't too hard most of the year though it's been rather dry lately. 
One quick thought, regarding the fly's and the tanks design. Is there a way to seal the gaps around the double doors on the front? I'll look for the no-see-ums screen for the top before getting some glass in.
Cheers, Jeff


----------



## slimninj4 (Dec 31, 2013)

I spray with a mister daily and it works well. Did you get the lighting you linked too? Let us know how it goes. I have an older LED with moon lights and daylights but want something a bit more streamlined.


----------



## c2tcardin (Nov 24, 2014)

I ordered the Finnex Ray2 LED 18" light, should have it tomorrow, hopefully it will be a nice fit and bright enough for the viv.


----------



## jturner (Nov 26, 2014)

Sorry I really should have said this before but 1 Finnex ray 18 inch will probably not be strong enough to support plants with higher light requirements. If you find that one is not enough you may have to add a second or something else to add a little extra.


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

c2tcardin said:


> One quick thought, regarding the fly's and the tanks design. Is there a way to seal the gaps around the double doors on the front?


You can try a bead of silicone, or buy the self-adhesive silicone strips from folius. The strips work pretty well.


----------



## c2tcardin (Nov 24, 2014)

jturner said:


> Sorry I really should have said this before but 1 Finnex ray 18 inch will probably not be strong enough to support plants with higher light requirements. If you find that one is not enough you may have to add a second or something else to add a little extra.


I may be fine then, the tank sits next to a south facing window and gets some natural sunlight during the day


----------



## ShadeTree (Jan 25, 2014)

In reference to hiding a bucket of water for the mister, I use a two gallon water container that is meant to fit inside your fridge. It is a light blue square/rectangle container about four inches wide. It easily fits between my couch and end table where the Exo sits. They are just a few dollars at Wal Mart.


----------



## slimninj4 (Dec 31, 2013)

jturner said:


> Sorry I really should have said this before but 1 Finnex ray 18 inch will probably not be strong enough to support plants with higher light requirements. If you find that one is not enough you may have to add a second or something else to add a little extra.



Why is it not enough light? Is it because to narrow of a strip of light or not powerful enough. I was looking to swap out my ET compact tops for some LEDs but now I am curious.


----------



## jturner (Nov 26, 2014)

slimninj4 said:


> Why is it not enough light? Is it because to narrow of a strip of light or not powerful enough. I was looking to swap out my ET compact tops for some LEDs but now I am curious.


The narrow strip of light works a bit better for planted tanks because when the light hits the water it will spread better than in a vivarium. The 18 inch is not super powerful but is a good light for a good price and should work well. If one isn't enough for plants growing on the bottom of the tank it wouldn't hurt to add an extra or just use a cheap LED flood light-
something like this





If you have a compact top already you can just get some jungle dawn LEDs.


----------

